# Specialized Crosstrail vs Giant Roam?



## yulp333 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm about to buy my first bike, and I'm stuck between two pretty identical bikes. I'm 5'10", 220lbs and would be looking at the large framesize. I've borrowed bikes from friends, usually flat bar road bikes, and I usually ride 20-30miles and love it. I also like getting off the pavement from time to time, so that's why I'm looking at these hybrids.

At the local shops, I can get a Specialized Crosstrail for $650 or a Giant Roam 1 for $620. The only obvious difference that I can see is that the Crosstrail has hydraulic disc brakes and the Giant has mechanical ones. I don't really know if I need hydraulic ones, and I'd be just as happy with mechanical. Also, the salesman said that the Crosstrail has narrower handlebars, which might flex as I ride hard, and he recommended the Giant over the Specialized. He did say that he was a "Giant guy" though, and I have always had a soft spot for Specialized so maybe that's what's making my decision tough.

Can anyone recommend one over the other? I've ridden both and they feel great. I'm planning on making my decision in the next week or so, so any advice would be great!

here are the specs for both bikes:

Giant:
Frame ALUXX-Grade Aluminum
Fork SR Suntour NEX 4610 w/ Mechanical Lockout, 63mm Travel
Shock N/A
*Components*
Handlebar Giant Sport Alloy, Low Rise, 31.8
Stem Giant Sport, Alloy
Seatpost Giant Sport Alloy, 30.9
Saddle Giant Sport Men's, Multidensity
Pedals Steel Cage
*Drivetrain*
Shifters Shimano Acera
Front Derailleur Shimano Acera
Rear Derailleur Shimano Acera
Brakes Avid BB5 Disc
Brake Levers Tektro 4-Finger
Cassette SRAM PG 950 11x34, 9-Speed
Chain KMC HG53
Crankset Shimano M391, 26/36/48
Bottom Bracket Shimano Sealed Cartridge
*Wheels*
Rims Giant XC Alloy, Double Wall, 700C
Hubs Formula Sealed, 32h
Spokes Stainless Steel
Tires CST 1272, 700x40

Specialized:
*FRAME* Specialized A1 Premium Aluminum, smooth welding, w/ fender and rack braze-ons, forged dropouts, kickstand mount
FORK	SR Suntour SF11-NVX-DS-MLO, alloy lower, 28mm stanchions, coil spring, mechanical LO, 75mm travel
*Components:*
HEADSET	FSA Ahead, 1-1/8" cold forged Cr-Mo cups, loose ball
STEM	Melt-forged alloy, 4-bolt, 20º rise, 25.4mm clamp
HANDLEBARS	Alloy riser bar, 8º backsweep, 6º upsweep, 25mm rise, 25.4mm
SEATPOST	Alloy, 2-bolt head, 12.5mm offset, 27.2mm
SEAT BINDER	31.8mm, extruded and machined alloy
*Drivetrain:*
FRONT BRAKE	Tektro Draco hydraulic disc brake, dual piston, 160mm rotor
REAR BRAKE	Tektro Draco hydraulic disc brake, dual piston, 160mm rotor
BRAKE LEVERS	Tektro Draco hydraulic disc brake, dual piston
FRONT DERAILLEUR	Shimano M390, 31.8mm clamp, top-swing, dual-pull
REAR DERAILLEUR	Shimano Acera, 9-speed, top normal
SHIFT LEVERS	Shimano SL-M390, 9-speed, Rapidfire
CASSETTE	Shimano 9-speed, 11-32t
CHAIN	KMC X-9, 9-speed, reusable Missing Link
CRANKSET	SR Suntour, 9-speed, square spindle, w/ chainguard
CHAINRINGS	48/35/26, w/ chainguard
BOTTOM BRACKET	Square taper, cartridge bearing, double crank stop
*Wheels:*
RIMS	Alex Disc alloy 700c, double-wall w/ CNC side walls, pinned, 32h
FRONT HUB	Disc hub, loose ball, double-sealed, ground race, dual-lock nuts w/ 17mm contact side, QR
REAR HUB	Disc hub, loose ball, double-sealed, ground race, dual lock nuts w/ 19mm contact side, QR
FRONT TIRE	Specialized Borough XC Sport, 60 TPI, wire bead, 700x45c
REAR TIRE	Specialized Borough XC Sport, 60 TPI, wire bead, 700x45c

Links to the Bikes:

Specialized Bicycle Components : Crosstrail Sport Disc

Roam 1 (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

Similar bikes, choose the better bike shop. you'll be spending a lot of time in and out of there, make sure you like the place.


----------



## RHWest23 (Apr 21, 2012)

I was in this same situation a few weeks ago. First real bike after coming off a kmart special. You may be in a situation like mine where you live in a small town and both bike brands are sold at the same bike shop. If that's the case, I suggest test rides and lots of advice from all store employees. I found that each store employee rides different style bikes. Some are commuters where others strictly road or mtb. I was looking for a decent bike to commute 6 miles round trip to work daily and 10-20 mile rides on weekends. I went in looking for a hardtail mountian bike and came out with a 2011 Specialized Crosstail Sport Disc. All and all it took me 6 months of research since last summer to finally make my choice. Each one of the bike shop guys had a different opinion and style they recommended. Every thing form road bike to a mountian bike with more a road style tire. My choices were down to a Crosstrail Sport Disc and a Roam 1. But ultimately it came down to a test ride on both bikes. After riding there were pros and cons to both of course but for me fitment on the Specialized was way better (5'5", 220 lbs, I ride a small). You can always adjust a bike with different stems, bars, etc, but I wanted something I could ride right out the store and be happy on for a while. I have put about 115 miles on my bike in the last two weeks and I love it. I will say the hydr brakes stop on a dime, but the headset and frame on the roam are a bit beefier if you are planning much offroad stuff. For me its mostly bike paths and gravel roads. I couldnt be happier with the Specialized.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

They both blow. Try a drop bar road bike if you can borrow one.

For off-road and mixed riding, get a mountain bike. For road and mixed, get a cyclocross bike - they're kind of like what hybrids should have been.

Hybrids don't do anything a real mountain bike won't. Just put some slicks on the MTB and go. However hybrids are awkward and often built too light for trails, and when they come with a suspension fork, it's usually a POS in a funny size.

Cyclocross bikes take more finesse than flat-bar bikes to ride on trails, but at least they're fast on the road. I've found them better on trails than some hybrids too, although I'd still rather be on a MTB for anything challenging.


----------



## wez88 (Aug 13, 2012)

what bike did you go for in the end?


----------



## yulp333 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Jamis Exile 29er*

I ended up going with the Jamis Exile 29er. The more I asked around the more people told me that hybrids were crap all-around bikes and that I should just get a 29er. I love it offroad, it a bit heavy but at least I know I won't break anything. It's also not the fastest bike on the road but I enjoy it. Overall a great bike and I got it for a great price so I'm happy.


----------

